# DeDion



## FSH (Oct 21, 2019)

Saw this DeDion in my travels today.  Looks like frame and fork only, but awesome head bage!


----------



## juvela (Oct 21, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this!  

They became famous for their suspension systems for sports cars.

Were you able to identify the bare metal frame in the second image?

Appears lugless but cannot quite be sure...

---

Example believed to date from ~1939 -













---

Factory from 1924 -




Some company history here -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Dion-Bouton

-----


----------



## FSH (Oct 21, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing this!
> 
> ...



Yes, that is the DeDion side view


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice find!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2019)

of course, DeDion is famous for their triangular rear suspension design, 1905, originally to make a roll-proof tricycle, but the design found its way into a few sticky automobiles, as well.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 10, 2019)

De Dion Bouton had a very long and prolific history.  Constantly improving their machines.  This is a 1908 Mono I restored.  One cylinder.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2019)

That's quite a thumper. 
Through the 50s, DeDion was the only rear suspension used in Formula 1. 
Even though the suspension was designed by Bouton, DeDion has always received the credit for the patents.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 10, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> That's quite a thumper.
> Through the 50s, DeDion was the only rear suspension used in Formula 1.
> Even though the suspension was designed by Bouton, DeDion has always received the credit for the patents.
> View attachment 1108532



Shakes like an earthquake when idling.  This single will smooth out and rev to around 1600 rpm!  Light weight and it flies.  More of an issue to hang on and hope the brakes are dry and willing!  Rear brakes are for emergency.  It has a driveshaft brake that does most of the work.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 12, 2019)

btw, it wasn't that DeDion ever produced sports car suspensions, considered them, or even used the suspension design in their own automobiles
Bouton designed it to make a tricycle roll-proof.



The dead axle rear suspension produced such high roll center (SAE racing barstools) for such low unsprung weight, once the patents expired, it was adopted by every automobile employing a prop shaft and rear transaxle and pushing the envelope, up until Cooper Climax demonstrated that with good geometry, independent double-A-arm rear suspension could get there with the edge of lower weight.
And still used on the Alfa Six, earlier and later variants.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Dec 12, 2019)

De Dion Bouton 1920's Racing Bike wood rims fixed gear France original paint   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for De Dion Bouton 1920's Racing Bike wood rims fixed gear France original paint  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## FSH (Dec 12, 2019)

Mark Mattei said:


> De Dion Bouton 1920's Racing Bike wood rims fixed gear France original paint   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for De Dion Bouton 1920's Racing Bike wood rims fixed gear France original paint  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Love the chainring on this


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2019)

De Dion Bouton are one of the few cycle manufacturers who produced cars before going into cycle production; rather than producing bicycles, then cars/motorcycles as many companies did.
It's all tied in with the 'Dreyfuss Affair' in France at the TOC, differring political and ideological points of view and social class rivalry.
Of everything I've read, the Count de Dion was a not very pleasant man.
Le Tour de France is the result of all the shenanigans that occurred though, so "every cloud....."!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 16, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> De Dion Bouton are one of the few cycle manufacturers who produced cars before going into cycle production; rather than producing bicycles, then cars/motorcycles as many companies did.
> It's all tied in with the 'Dreyfuss Affair' in France at the TOC, differring political and ideological points of view and social class rivalry.
> Of everything I've read, the Count de Dion was a not very pleasant man.
> Le Tour de France is the result of all the shenanigans that occurred though, so "every cloud....."!



Very good point.  Harry M. Pope began with steel pipe/tube for boilers, water, sewer, expanded to his first love rifles and precision target sights,
before naturally moving into Pope bicycles and later, Columbia bicycles.


----------

